# Windows Server 2k8 IP-s.



## Desteny (Apr 28, 2014)

Hello all.

I got myself Windows Server 2008 VPS and took extra 32 IP-s.

I need it to be configured properly - I need that if I login to my server with one of the IP-s, I could use that ip when browsing on internet. Right now I finished adding all IP-s to TCP settings and I can login via RDP fine. But the problem is that when checking my IP over browser, it still shows my main IP, not the one I logged on.

Like this:
http://screencast.com/t/ZhMrUx8zE

You can see on the picture what I mean, I blocked out one of the numbers for security and highlighted part for everyone to understand.

If this is easy setup, can anyone give me some hints or pointers? 
If not easy fix, I can pay for someone to do it - LMK.

Thank you.
Desty.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Do you understand the difference between a public and private IP?


----------



## Desteny (Apr 28, 2014)

Im not much of tech guy.

Public is shared? Private is used by you and only you?

Are you trying to say, this can't be done?


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

I'm trying to say your technical experience is not sufficient enough to set up a server.


----------

